# Dybala è della Roma. Ufficiale.



## admin (18 Luglio 2022)

Come documentato da Sky, Dybala è arrivato in Portogallo accolto da Tiago Pinto. E' un nuovo giocatore della Roma. Contratto di tre anni da 6 mln a stagione, bonus compresi.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato da Sky, Dybala è arrivato in Portogallo accolto da Tiago Pinto. E' un nuovo giocatore della Roma. Contratto di tre anni da 6 mln a stagione, bonus compresi.


in attesa di Cdk lo dico: anche questi fanno più mercato di noi


----------



## admin (18 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato da Sky, Dybala è arrivato in Portogallo accolto da Tiago Pinto. E' un nuovo giocatore della Roma. Contratto di tre anni da 6 mln a stagione, bonus compresi.




Perfino la Rometta, che fa l'EL, può permettersi stipendi da 6 mln e passa all'anno.


----------



## Devil man (18 Luglio 2022)

per me alla Roma 3 partite e si tronca...


----------



## Mauricio (18 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Perfino la Rometta, che fa l'EL, può permettersi stipendi da 6 mln e passa all'anno.


Dare 6 milioni a Dybala e 7 a Mourinho dal mio punto di vista son soldi buttati. Poi vedremo quest’anno, ma ho seri dubbi che la Joya faccia la differenza. 
Il Milan non è che non può permettersi di dare queste cifre, è che non vuole evidentemente. È diverso.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (18 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Perfino la Rometta, che fa l'EL, può permettersi stipendi da 6 mln e passa all'anno.



Eh ma la sostenibilità.... il bilancio.... il payroll... il surriscaldamento globale...

Gli ultras del bilancio della Roma non sono in rivolta?


----------



## Giofa (18 Luglio 2022)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Eh ma la sostenibilità.... il bilancio.... il payroll... il surriscaldamento globale...
> 
> Gli ultras del bilancio della Roma non sono in rivolta?


No festeggiano la conferenze League mentre noi lo scudetto.
Tornando a Dybala per me meglio alla Roma che all'inter, nonostante non mi faccia impazzire


----------



## rossonerosud (18 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Perfino la Rometta, che fa l'EL, può permettersi stipendi da 6 mln e passa all'anno.


Ecco. Peggio di Elliott c'è solo Elliott


----------



## Buciadignho (18 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato da Sky, Dybala è arrivato in Portogallo accolto da Tiago Pinto. E' un nuovo giocatore della Roma. Contratto di tre anni da 6 mln a stagione, bonus compresi.


La cosa che più é interessante é sapere cosa faranno con Zaniolo e che ruolo ha in mente Mourinho per Dybala. Si giocano molto, perché qualcosa dovranno cambiare, sarà Mourinho capace di trovare a Dybala il ruolo in campo che ancora non ha trovato a 29 anni? Certo che conta moltissimo la tecnica nel calcio d'oggi, ma se metti tecnica e non prevedi come utilizzarla come nel caso della Roma allora la frittata é dietro all'angolo.

Sono veramente curioso. Poi pero' non continuino a dire che si stanno rifacendo al progetto Milan, hai voglia a ribadirlo con l'ex Manchester e Dybala.

Infine mi sembra ovvio che per quanto se ne dica, il Milan non ha preso Dybala per scelta tecnica, più che economica. Dybala sarebbe venuto corredo nudo in mezzo alla strada qual'ora il Milan gli dava 5M. Curioso anche di sentire cosa si dirà sul Malocchio


----------



## rossonerosud (18 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> La cosa che più é interessante é sapere cosa faranno con Zaniolo e che ruolo ha in mente Mourinho per Dybala. Si giocano molto, perché qualcosa dovranno cambiare, sarà Mourinho capace di trovare a Dybala il ruolo in campo che ancora non ha trovato a 29 anni? Certo che conta moltissimo la tecnica nel calcio d'oggi, ma se metti tecnica e non prevedi come utilizzarla come nel caso della Roma allora la frittata é dietro all'angolo.
> 
> Sono veramente curioso. Poi pero' non continuino a dire che si stanno rifacendo al progetto Milan, hai voglia a ribadirlo con l'ex Manchester e Dybala.
> 
> Infine mi sembra ovvio che per quanto se ne dica, il Milan non ha preso Dybala per scelta tecnica, più che economica. Dybala sarebbe venuto corredo nudo in mezzo alla strada qual'ora il Milan gli dava 5M. Curioso anche di sentire cosa si dirà sul Malocchio


La Roma l'anno scorso ha giocato con due attaccanti messi in croce, dato che Shomurodov è una pippa. Magari Mourinho proverà finalmente ad alternare un po', che dici? O una squadra che gioca con due avanti e ha tre impegni deve avere per forza due attaccanti contati?


----------



## Nomaduk (18 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Perfino la Rometta, che fa l'EL, può permettersi stipendi da 6 mln e passa all'anno.



Quando dissi 1 mese fa occhio alla Rometta e alla Lazio al secondo anno di sarri tutti mi perculavano. Ripeto occhio, se non lotti per lo scudetto quest'anno finisci nella bagarre del quarto posto e può succedere di tutto...


----------



## @[email protected] (18 Luglio 2022)

Potrebbero schierare in alcune partite Pellegrini - Dybala - Zaniolo dietro a Abrams.
Però gli equilibri potrebbero saltare.
Se Mou ci lavora bene potrebbero rientrare fra le sorprese del campionato. però ho il sentore che Zaniolo sia impacchettato per la Juve. Mi sarebbe piaciuto vederlo al Milan, da sano è una forza della natura


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (18 Luglio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> No festeggiano la conferenze League mentre noi lo scudetto.
> Tornando a Dybala per me meglio alla Roma che all'inter, nonostante non mi faccia impazzire



Ma che c'entra? Lo scudetto è un alibi eterno per la micragnosità della nostra proprietà?
Loro si rinforzano e spendono oltre il nostro ridicolo salary cap, noi elemosiniamo Tanganga in prestito... Suvvia...

I tifosi della Roma sono contenti ed ambiscono proprio a fare uno step ulteriore ed andare oltre la Conference League, invece di stare lì a giochicchiare con la calcolatrice...


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Luglio 2022)

Però ci dicono di aspettare la fine del mercato alcuni,perché lo spartito di un cantante si sente alla fine,dicono,poi però a settembre taluni spariscono o inventano scuse di ogni tipo,mentre a battagliare siamo sempre i soliti,pure la Roma da' stipendi da 6 mln,senza contare che l'estate scorsa hanno speso 40 mln cash per Abraham.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Luglio 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Quando dissi 1 mese fa occhio alla Rometta e alla Lazio al secondo anno di sarri tutti mi perculavano. Ripeto occhio, se non lotti per lo scudetto quest'anno finisci nella bagarre del quarto posto e può succedere di tutto...


Arriveremo settimi. Come lo scorso anno. Moriremo tuttiiiih.


----------



## Giofa (18 Luglio 2022)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Ma che c'entra? Lo scudetto è un alibi eterno per la micragnosità della nostra proprietà?
> Loro si rinforzano e spendono oltre il nostro ridicolo salary cap, noi elemosiniamo Tanganga in prestito... Suvvia...
> 
> I tifosi della Roma sono contenti ed ambiscono proprio a fare uno step ulteriore ed andare oltre la Conference League, invece di stare lì a giochicchiare con la calcolatrice...


Nessun alibi eterno ma parliamo di maggio 2022 non della preistoria.
Però sembra ci sia smania da acquisto compulsivo, non importa se il giocatore vada bene per noi, se possa integrarsi in un gruppo affiatato anziché fare la prima donna. Se compri sei bravo se no fai pena, mi sembra un'isteria eccessiva. Concordo che qualcosa vada fatto, ma non è possibile leggere questi commenti per ogni giocatore che va da altre parti.
Se noi dovessimo prendere CDK sarei più contento rispetto a Dybala


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Luglio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Nessun alibi eterno ma parliamo di maggio 2022 non della preistoria.
> Però sembra ci sia smania da acquisto compulsivo, non importa se il giocatore vada bene per noi, se possa integrarsi in un gruppo affiatato anziché fare la prima donna. Se compri sei bravo se no fai pena, mi sembra un'isteria eccessiva. Concordo che qualcosa vada fatto, ma non è possibile leggere questi commenti per ogni giocatore che va da altre parti.
> Se noi dovessimo prendere CDK sarei più contento rispetto a Dybala


Esatto
CDK + sostituto di Kessie e siamo ancora la squadra da battere perché abbiamo un gruppo giovane e forte che va oltre i valore dei singoli.
A oggi l'unica squadra che si è rinforzata seriamente è la Juventus, l'Inter era comunque fortissima in attacco anche senza Lukaku, Dybala alla Roma non sposta nulla, il Napoli ha appena perso Koulibaly e la Lazio non andrà in Champions solo perché ha preso Romagnoli.


----------



## rossonerosud (18 Luglio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Nessun alibi eterno ma parliamo di maggio 2022 non della preistoria.
> Però sembra ci sia smania da acquisto compulsivo, non importa se il giocatore vada bene per noi, se possa integrarsi in un gruppo affiatato anziché fare la prima donna. Se compri sei bravo se no fai pena, mi sembra un'isteria eccessiva. Concordo che qualcosa vada fatto, ma non è possibile leggere questi commenti per ogni giocatore che va da altre parti.
> Se noi dovessimo prendere CDK sarei più contento rispetto a Dybala


Acquisto compulsivo. Hai ragione, abbiamo già comprato sei giocatori e abbiamo coperto tutti i buchi in rosa, dobbiamo calmarci un po' e che diamine!


----------



## sacchino (18 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato da Sky, Dybala è arrivato in Portogallo accolto da Tiago Pinto. E' un nuovo giocatore della Roma. Contratto di tre anni da 6 mln a stagione, bonus compresi.


Se il Mou riesce a mettere insieme 13/14 titolari occhio che diventa pericoloso, non è uno sa zero titoli.
Come godrei prima Roma, poi Milan, Lazio, Napoli.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (18 Luglio 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Se il Mou riesce a mettere insieme 13/14 titolari occhio che diventa pericoloso, non è uno sa zero titoli.
> Come godrei prima Roma, poi Milan, Lazio, Napoli.


Con quella difesa e quel portiere è impossibile.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Luglio 2022)

Pronostico: farà qualche gol nelle prime 5 partite poi si ridimensionerà o avrà problemi fisici, a luglio 2023 in prestito alla Juve.


----------



## uolfetto (18 Luglio 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Arriveremo settimi. Come lo scorso anno. Moriremo tuttiiiih.


Ma il mercato conta più del campo per tanti tifosi qui. Cioè il mercato dovrebbe servire a rendere di più sul campo però ormai anche durante la stagione si parla del mercato. A gennaio scorso eravamo già in lotta per i primi posti ma di che si parlava? C'era la psicosi per il mercato. Ormai è un dato di fatto. Negarlo è inutile, è una realtà con cui bisogna venire a patti.


----------



## rossonerosud (18 Luglio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Ma il mercato conta più del campo per tanti tifosi qui. Cioè il mercato dovrebbe servire a rendere di più sul campo però ormai anche durante la stagione si parla del mercato. A gennaio scorso eravamo già in lotta per i primi posti ma di che si parlava? C'era la psicosi per il mercato. Ormai è un dato di fatto. Negarlo è inutile, è una realtà con cui bisogna venire a patti.


Nessuna psicosi. Nella famosa intevista Maldini disse che avremmo necessitato di tre grandi giocatori. Sono arrivati?


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Luglio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Ma il mercato conta più del campo per tanti tifosi qui. Cioè il mercato dovrebbe servire a rendere di più sul campo però ormai anche durante la stagione si parla del mercato. A gennaio scorso eravamo già in lotta per i primi posti ma di che si parlava? C'era la psicosi per il mercato. Ormai è un dato di fatto. Negarlo è inutile, è una realtà con cui bisogna venire a patti.


E' così.
Al primo pareggio: "Eh... non abbiamo fatto mercato"
Alla prima sconfitta: "Eh... vedi a non fare mercato"
Le vinci tutte: "Eh... Adesso avranno una scusa per non fare mercato"

Poi ai tempi di Galliani si lamentavano che non c'era chiarezza, che era meglio il Milan modello Udinese purché ci fosse chiarezza. 
Adesso più chiari di così non si può, si sa che la politica del Milan non prevede di andare oltre un tot di stipendio.

Dybala è stato non rinnovato dalla Juve, snobbato dall'Inde, dovevamo accollarcelo noi!?!


----------



## uolfetto (18 Luglio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Nessuna psicosi. Nella famosa intevista Maldini disse che avremmo necessitato di tre grandi giocatori. Sono arrivati?


Parlavo della psicosi di Gennaio.


----------



## danjr (18 Luglio 2022)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Eh ma la sostenibilità.... il bilancio.... il payroll... il surriscaldamento globale...
> 
> Gli ultras del bilancio della Roma non sono in rivolta?


E noi siamo gli unici che ci stiamo indebolendo


----------



## uolfetto (18 Luglio 2022)

.


----------



## rossonerosud (18 Luglio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Parlavo della psicosi di Gennaio.


Solo perchè hai avuto la fortuna che non si è infortunato nessuno non vuol dire che prendere un difensore a gennaio fosse sbagliato. Doveva essere preso. La sorte non sempre ti aiuta.


----------



## Nevergiveup (18 Luglio 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Quando dissi 1 mese fa occhio alla Rometta e alla Lazio al secondo anno di sarri tutti mi perculavano. Ripeto occhio, se non lotti per lo scudetto quest'anno finisci nella bagarre del quarto posto e può succedere di tutto...


Anche l'anno scorso sembrava ma non è stato... per motivi diversi ma sia Sarri che Mourinho sono ormai superati come allenatori, giocano un calcio vecchio. Non mi preoccuperei più di tanto, sicuramente la Roma con quell'attacco può vincere lo scontro diretto con chiunque ma vincere una corsa a tappe è ben altra storia.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (18 Luglio 2022)

.


----------



## DavMilan (18 Luglio 2022)

Intanto però, dopo il Napoli che aveva offerto 6M a koulibay, anche la Roma li da a Dybala.
Vediamo se noi rimaniamo con schiena dritta a 4,5, destinati quindi a perdere Leao.


----------



## rossonerosud (18 Luglio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Preciso che io non la condivido ma è una realtà che esiste, e come tutte le realtà bisogna farci i conti. Ci sono molti tifosi che darebbero indietro subito lo "scudettino" (viene chiamato così) per avere in cambio Dybala e provare quello che stanno provando oggi i tifosi della Roma. È un dato di fatto.


No, io darei indietro lo scudetto pur di vedere questa proprietà fuori dalle scatole e averne una come si deve.


----------



## Nevergiveup (18 Luglio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Nessuna psicosi. Nella famosa intevista Maldini disse che avremmo necessitato di tre grandi giocatori. Sono arrivati?


Ne mancano due all'appello, Origi è arrivato, piaccia o non piaccia è considerabile un grande giocatore. Penso che nei piani gli altri due siano CDK e Sanches, per il belga sono fiducioso, x il portoghese spero si arrivi ad una quadra ma non è facile giustificarne il mancato arrivo al 18-07.


----------



## rossonerosud (18 Luglio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ne mancano due all'appello, Origi è arrivato, piaccia o non piaccia è considerabile un grande giocatore. Penso che nei piani gli altri due siano CDK e Sanches, per il belga sono fiducioso, x il portoghese spero si arrivi ad una quadra ma non è facile giustificarne il mancato arrivo al 18-07.


No. Origi di fatto era già preso quando Maldini ha rilasciato l'intervista. Quindi sono tre + Origi


----------



## uolfetto (18 Luglio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> No, io darei indietro lo scudetto pur di vedere questa proprietà fuori dalle scatole e averne una come si deve.


Pure io darei indietro uno scudetto per vincerne due. Non è il fustino Dixan. Rimane valido tutto quello che ho detto prima e mica lo stavo chiedendo a te eh. È un fenomeno che esiste, acclarato. E come tale va considerato, non lo sto snobbando.


----------



## rossonerosud (18 Luglio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Pure io darei indietro uno scudetto per vincerne due. Non è il fustino Dixan. Rimane valido tutto quello che ho detto prima e mica lo stavo chiedendo a te eh. È un fenomeno che esiste, acclarato. E come tale va considerato, non lo sto snobbando.


A volte bisogna cercare di vedere più in là del proprio naso.


----------



## uolfetto (18 Luglio 2022)

.


----------



## rossonerosud (18 Luglio 2022)

.


----------



## Nevergiveup (18 Luglio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> No. Origi di fatto era già preso quando Maldini ha rilasciato l'intervista. Quindi sono tre + Origi


Non era stato nè presentato nè ufficializzato, manco le visite aveva fatto. Origi è uno dei 3, inutile illudersi.


----------



## Dexter (18 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato da Sky, Dybala è arrivato in Portogallo accolto da Tiago Pinto. E' un nuovo giocatore della Roma. Contratto di tre anni da 6 mln a stagione, bonus compresi.


"Servono un terzino sinistro per Ballo, un difensore centrale, un centrocampista al posto di Kessie, un trequartista vero e un esterno destro"

"Terzino ok Ballo suvvia, difensore potrebbe andar bene Acerbi, serve un centrocampista al posto di Kessie, un trequartista ed un esterno"

"Ma sapete che Adli non é male? Serve un centrocampista al posto di Kessie ed un esterno"

"Abbiamo riscattato Messias, Pobega é un giovane interessante... Dybala? Naaaaa che schifo, campioni d'Italiaaaaa"

.


----------



## rossonerosud (18 Luglio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Non era stato nè presentato nè ufficializzato, manco le visite aveva fatto. Origi è uno dei 3, inutile illudersi.


Se è come dici tu siamo oltre la vergogna.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Luglio 2022)

.


----------



## Nevergiveup (18 Luglio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Se è come dici tu siamo oltre la vergogna.


Io altri 2 me li faccio andar bene nel caso vadano in porto i vari rinnovi, se serve dirottare parte del budget per blindare lo scheletro della rosa lo posso accettare…diversamente no


----------



## rossonerosud (18 Luglio 2022)

.


----------



## rossonerosud (18 Luglio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Io altri 2 me li faccio andar bene nel caso vadano in porto i vari rinnovi, se serve dirottare parte del budget per blindare lo scheletro della rosa lo posso accettare…diversamente no


Perchè tu pensi che rinnovino Leao. Non ti illudere, ci rimani male. Basta guardare Donnarumma, Chalanoglu, Kessie e Romagnoli.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Luglio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ecco qua, ti pareva che per giustificare una non campagna acquisti non si tirava in ballo la coppia Fassone Mirabelli. Ma fammi capire, tra fare una decina di acquisti e non farne praticamente nessuno ci sarà pure una via di mezzo o no? Tra spendere 200 milioni di euro e spendere zero ci sarà una via di mezzo o no? Io rimango allibito. Pur di difendere la proprietà fate ragionamenti senza alcun senso.


Non me ne frega niente di difendere la proprietà. Tanto contano solo i risultati sul campo. E quelli parlano a favore della proprietà a prescindere da quello che penso io o te.
E il discorso su Mirabelli e co centra eccome perché fidati che se fallivamo nel 2018 adesso non saremmo qui a parlare di nessun tipo di acquisto per continuare a lottare per lo scudetto.


----------



## rossonerosud (18 Luglio 2022)

.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Luglio 2022)

I napoletani sul piede di guerra,erano veramente convinti che De laurentis lo portasse a nabule


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Luglio 2022)

.


----------



## rossonerosud (18 Luglio 2022)

.


----------



## admin (18 Luglio 2022)

*LA DOVETE SMETTERE. E BASTA OFF TOPIC.*


----------



## admin (18 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato da Sky, Dybala è arrivato in Portogallo accolto da Tiago Pinto. E' un nuovo giocatore della Roma. Contratto di tre anni da 6 mln a stagione, bonus compresi.



Comunque incredibile come Dybala sia praticamente senza mercato. Io l'ho sempre ritenuto uno abbastanza sopravvalutato, ma in questa Serie A di dinosauri ci sta alla grande. Forse starà messo male male male, più di quanto sembri, a livello fisico?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunque incredibile come Dybala sia praticamente senza mercato. Io l'ho sempre ritenuto uno abbastanza sopravvalutato, ma in questa Serie A di dinosauri ci sta alla grande. Forse starà messo male male male, più di quanto sembri, a livello fisico?



Secondo me l'inter lo avrebbe preso volentieri solo che non sono riusciti a riciclare Sanchez o Dzeko in tempi brevi, a me sarebbe piaciuto molto per noi, non è un fenomeno ma tecnicamente è molto forte e sarebbe stato anche un ottimo tiratore di angoli e punizioni (roba dove facciamo penare)


----------



## ILMAGO (18 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunque incredibile come Dybala sia praticamente senza mercato. Io l'ho sempre ritenuto uno abbastanza sopravvalutato, ma in questa Serie A di dinosauri ci sta alla grande. Forse starà messo male male male, più di quanto sembri, a livello fisico?



Può essere.
Ma anno scorso facendo pena ha chiuso con 10 goal e 5 assist in 29 presenze… per la Roma non è poco. Erano abituati a Borja mayoralEl Sharawy o shomurodov da affiancare a Abraham….


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunque incredibile come Dybala sia praticamente senza mercato. Io l'ho sempre ritenuto uno abbastanza sopravvalutato, ma in questa Serie A di dinosauri ci sta alla grande. Forse starà messo male male male, più di quanto sembri, a livello fisico?


se è stato scaricato dalla juve, è stato persino scaricato da marotta che l'aveva bloccato mesi e mesi fa pero non ha esitato un attimo a preferirgli un lukaku a noleggio per un solo anno, qualche domanda me la farei. Non so se ci rendiamo conto roma e napoli erano le uniche interessate, manco un barca che regala 6,5 mil a kessie ha fatto un mezzo tentativo


----------



## alexpozzi90 (18 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> se è stato scaricato dalla juve, è stato persino scaricato da marotta che l'aveva bloccato mesi e mesi fa pero non ha esitato un attimo a preferirgli un lukaku a noleggio per un solo anno, qualche domanda me la farei. Non so se ci rendiamo conto roma e napoli erano le uniche interessate, manco un barca che regala 6,5 mil a kessie ha fatto un mezzo tentativo


Napoli neanche convinto, non ha mai fatto offerte vere.


----------



## jacky (18 Luglio 2022)

Il calcio è anche sogno.
Complimenti alla Roma.
Al Milan troppa razionalità e poco cuore nelle manovre degli ultimi mesi.


----------



## unbreakable (18 Luglio 2022)

ultimo ot, per chi fosse interessato, noemi la cantante, ha dichiarato su twitter che se per puro caso arrivasse lo scudetto ha detto che esce tutto ..

ma dove volete che vanno con quella retroguardia che è uno soclapasta..


----------



## Mauricio (18 Luglio 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Il calcio è anche sogno.
> Complimenti alla Roma.
> Al Milan troppa razionalità e poco cuore nelle manovre degli ultimi mesi.


Alla fine conta il risultato però, no?
Perchè allora si poteva mettere sotto contratto il sogno Fabregas per far sognare i tifosi… peccato che per vincere serve anche altro.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Luglio 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Il calcio è anche sogno.
> Complimenti alla Roma.
> Al Milan troppa razionalità e poco cuore nelle manovre degli ultimi mesi.


pero poi la razionalità ti fa centrare gli obiettivi e vincere gli scudetti, il cuore ti fa ritrovare in squadra le figurine


----------



## ventu84090 (18 Luglio 2022)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunque incredibile come Dybala sia praticamente senza mercato. Io l'ho sempre ritenuto uno abbastanza sopravvalutato, ma in questa Serie A di dinosauri ci sta alla grande. Forse starà messo male male male, più di quanto sembri, a livello fisico?


in effetti è strano perchè a me non piace ma per certi supercessi girano cifre astronomiche.......... neanche il west ham o il newcastle l'han cercato.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Luglio 2022)

Il punto per me non è tanto non aver preso Dybala che a me manco piace, il punto è che perfino una squadretta come la Roma, che viene da un settimo e un sesto posto con un bacino d'utenza più o meno della metà nostro, con un fatturato inferiore e che scendono in piazza a fare caroselli per una Conference vinta, è disposta a dare più di 6 milioni di ingaggio a un calciatore.
Noi siamo fermi e immobili a 4,5 di Theo Hernandez, e se non ci diamo una mossa continueremo a perdere giocatori a zero, e il prossimo sarà Leao.


----------



## Manue (18 Luglio 2022)

Tutto quello che volete, 
ma sono arrivati a 80000 punti da noi.

Dai su, paragonarci alla Roma è una bestemmia.


----------



## Beppe85 (18 Luglio 2022)

Quindi la Roma non rinnova il contratto al 33enne mkhitaryan che così va all'Inter, per circa 4.5 milioni e prende il 29enne dybala per circa 4.5 milioni. Bravo Marmotta...


----------



## uolfetto (18 Luglio 2022)

Da alcune parti dicono 4,5 fissi + bonus


----------



## Blu71 (18 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato da Sky, Dybala è arrivato in Portogallo accolto da Tiago Pinto. E' un nuovo giocatore della Roma. Contratto di tre anni da 6 mln a stagione, bonus compresi.



Secondo me questa stagione la Roma toglie il posto in CL a qualcuna.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Luglio 2022)

Il punto è che la Roma ma anche altre società chiudono le trattative in tempistiche decenti... Noi siamo stati mesi e mesi dietro Botman e Sanches e abbiamo ricevuto una porta in faccia. O in ogni caso non abbiamo concluso per giocatori che interessavano palesemente. Bisogna cambiare questo trend perché è snervante. Guardate che anche con la gestione Berlusconi, l'ultima, stavamo mesi e mesi dietro un giocatore per poi concludere col nulla di fatto e ripiegare su una alternativa obbrobriosa. Di questo Maldini e la proprietà hanno ereditato in pieno il modus operandi.


----------



## chicagousait (18 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato da Sky, Dybala è arrivato in Portogallo accolto da Tiago Pinto. E' un nuovo giocatore della Roma. Contratto di tre anni da 6 mln a stagione, bonus compresi.


Cioè si è accontentato. Senza mercato


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il punto è che la Roma ma anche altre società chiudono le trattative in tempistiche decenti... Noi siamo stati mesi e mesi dietro Botman e Sanches e abbiamo ricevuto una porta in faccia. O in ogni caso non abbiamo concluso per giocatori che interessavano palesemente. Bisogna cambiare questo trend perché è snervante. Guardate che anche con la gestione Berlusconi, l'ultima, stavamo mesi e mesi dietro un giocatore per poi concludere col nulla di fatto e ripiegare su una alternativa obbrobriosa. Di questo Maldini e la proprietà hanno ereditato in pieno il modus operandi.


pero c'è da dire che le operazioni lukaku all'inter e dybala alla roma sono operazioni figlie delle circostanze e delle opportunità del momento, mica erano giocatori seguiti da tanto, anzi dybala e bremer sono anni che devono andare all'inter e intanto l'argentino si è accasato altrove e vediamo dove finira il brasiliano


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> pero c'è da dire che le operazioni lukaku all'inter e dybala alla roma sono operazioni figlie delle circostanze e delle opportunità del momento, mica erano giocatori seguiti da tanto, anzi dybala e bremer sono anni che devono andare all'inter e intanto l'argentino si è accasato altrove e vediamo dove finira il brasiliano


Bisogna fare qualche "blitz" in più.... Portare avanti così tanto le trattative ha i suoi rischi, ossia inserimenti di altri club, poi ti ritrovi a dover pareggiare le offerte di altri per poterlo prendere. 
L'Inter, la Juve e diciamo anche la Roma hanno chiuso per giocatori importanti... Cosa che noi ad oggi non abbiamo fatto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Bisogna fare qualche "blitz" in più.... Portare avanti così tanto le trattative ha i suoi rischi, ossia inserimenti di altri club, poi ti ritrovi a dover pareggiare le offerte di altri per poterlo prendere.
> L'Inter, la Juve e diciamo anche la Roma hanno chiuso per giocatori importanti... Cosa che noi ad oggi non abbiamo fatto.


si ma questi giocatori importati, credo tu ti riferisca a lukaku, di maria, pogba e dybala sono figli delle circostanze favorevoli mica di chissa quale strategia di mercato. L'inter voleva dybala ma poi si è presentato l'inaspettabile ritorno di lukaku e ha colto l'attimo, idem dyabala alla roma con l'argentino praticamente scaricato e in disperata ricerca di sistemazione nel breve periodo, pogba e di maria praticamente non avevano chissa quale mercato. CDK è una questione diversa visto che cmq c'era l'interessa di qualche altro, sicuramente il belga piu mercato dei suddetti calciatori ce l'ha


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato da Sky, Dybala è arrivato in Portogallo accolto da Tiago Pinto. E' un nuovo giocatore della Roma. Contratto di tre anni da 6 mln a stagione, bonus compresi.


Il messaggero parla anche di una clausola rescissoria da 20 mln. Insomma Dybala felicissimo entusiasta della Roma…


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Luglio 2022)




----------



## diavoloINme (18 Luglio 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


>


Incredibile.

@cesololinter


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Incredibile.
> 
> @cesololinter


Ma vuoi mettere Dybala con Mikitharyan 33 enne? Affarone per l'Inter asfaltano tutti.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Luglio 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma vuoi mettere Dybala con Mikitharyan 33 enne? Affarone per l'Inter asfaltano tutti.


Ci stavo pensando giusto oggi, mi hai bruciato : praticamente la roma passa da miki a dybala e l'inter si prende lo scarto della roma.
Eh ma.... @cesololinter.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (18 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ci stavo pensando giusto oggi, mi hai bruciato : praticamente la roma passa da miki a dybala e l'inter si prende lo scarto della roma.
> Eh ma.... @cesololinter.


Di quelle prime pagine l'unica cosa sensata scritta è "I conti non tornano" di Alessandro Giudice, non a caso diventato nemico pubblico numero 1 di Inter e Juve perché critica la loro gestione finanziaria.


----------



## Ecthelion (18 Luglio 2022)

E' tutto bellissimo. Grazie di queste mirabili pagine


----------



## nybreath (18 Luglio 2022)

Secondo me é un ottimo acquisto, se regge fisicamente Dybala secondo me puo fare ancora bene.


----------



## Zenos (18 Luglio 2022)




----------



## diavoloINme (18 Luglio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


>


Alla fine hanno preso quel pezzente di lubamba.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Alla fine hanno preso quel pezzente di lubamba.



Dybala mica c'ha la mamma esperta di voodoo.


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Luglio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Ma il mercato conta più del campo per tanti tifosi qui. Cioè il mercato dovrebbe servire a rendere di più sul campo però ormai anche durante la stagione si parla del mercato. A gennaio scorso eravamo già in lotta per i primi posti ma di che si parlava? C'era la psicosi per il mercato. Ormai è un dato di fatto. Negarlo è inutile, è una realtà con cui bisogna venire a patti.


In parte hai ragione,per me il mercato è importante quando vedo che le altre si rinforzano e noi siamo fermi al palo,e lo era a gennaio perché c'era paura di non far il necessario per provare a vincere il campionato,visti i tanti infortuni di quel periodo ci si aspettava qualcosa,e invece niente.Ci è andata bene,ma non sarà sempre così.


----------



## uolfetto (18 Luglio 2022)

Curiosità: cosa si sarebbe detto di noi e della società se avessimo preso Dybala con una clausola di rescissione di 20 milioni?


----------



## alexpozzi90 (18 Luglio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Curiosità: cosa si sarebbe detto di noi e della società se avessimo preso Dybala con una clausola di rescissione di 20 milioni?


Fine dell'AC Milan o giù di lì. XD


----------



## Swaitak (18 Luglio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Curiosità: cosa si sarebbe detto di noi e della società se avessimo preso Dybala con una clausola di rescissione di 20 milioni?


potevamo rischiare, tanto a sto giro si insultava furlani


----------



## Solo (18 Luglio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Curiosità: cosa si sarebbe detto di noi e della società se avessimo preso Dybala con una clausola di rescissione di 20 milioni?


Non vedeva l'ora di andare a Roma a giocare l'EL con ingaggio dimezzato... 

Godo parecchio francamente. Hanno rotto i maroni i P0 e i loro procuratori...


----------



## Jino (18 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato da Sky, Dybala è arrivato in Portogallo accolto da Tiago Pinto. E' un nuovo giocatore della Roma. Contratto di tre anni da 6 mln a stagione, bonus compresi.



Pericolo scampato!!! 

Questo qui era un proiettile, questa era una tentazione alla Leonardo Bonucci alla quale è dura resistere, anche solo per lo smacco. L'Inter a rodersi, gli juventini a frignare, era un'estate tutta da godere. 

Ma i nostri dirigenti sono grandiosi, hanno resistito alla tentazione, perchè Dybala nome a parte sarebbe costato tanto, sarebbe stato il più pagato della rosa senza motivo, sarebbe stato un equivoco tattico non da poco. Senza la corsa per fare l'esterno, troppo attaccante per fare il sottopunta.....che fai, cambi modulo per Dybala?! Chi è? Messi?!


----------



## Jino (18 Luglio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Non vedeva l'ora di andare a Roma a giocare l'EL con ingaggio dimezzato...
> 
> Godo parecchio francamente. Hanno rotto i maroni i P0 e i loro procuratori...



Quanto godo. Anni a tirare la corda sull'ingaggio alla Juve, i gobbi si sono rotti e l'hanno spedito, giù pianti...sognava chissà quale top club e la champions ed è finito con tutti il rispetto in una squadretta...niente contro Dybala, ma godo nel vedere che finalmente i club mostrano i denti...meglio di cosi sarebbe stato bello solamente veder Dybala a settembre ancora a piedi e finire al Monza.


----------

